# Seal USB Digital TV Adapter



## mu85 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello guys,

Ive looked everywhere that i can think of but im unable to find any drivers for the USB tv adapter i have been given. Im running Windows 7 by the way.

The product Code is EA064679 and in device manager its listed as STK7070Pv1-2

I've googled both and been on the Seal website (which appears to have nothing on it) but so far have drawn a blank.

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you using WMC? It supposedly works fine in Win7 with WMC.


----------

